# Paracord



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Do any of you wear a paracord bracelet or carry paracord when outdoors?
https://www.ksl.com/article/5010716...ord-can-be-an-outdoor-enthusiasts-best-friend


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Always have it in my pack.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I long age switched from paracord to bank line. Far far superior product for most uses...you know, what you actually use cordage for, like tying things down etc. Down side is it's not that pretty if you are making cute little bracelets.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=bank+line&ref=nb_sb_noss_1

or, for a real fun experience try these guys: www.netsandmore.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Para is ok for generic type stuff... but its strength is a little lacking compared to other alternatives like UHMWPE Rope. Paracord is usually between 100 and 750lbs strength depending on the rating of the code itself.

This stuff is WAY better. 5000lbs for the smallest diameter (3/16")

https://www.ebay.com/itm/UHMWPE-Rop...var=622375914617&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I still use alot of para-cord for disposable "tie it off, cut it off and throw it away later" type stuff. But if I need a rope to really secure something... the above link line is the bomb.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The nice thing about para-cord is that you can pull the nylon fiber out of the center of it and use it for fishing line or even stitch something up with it. That is if you are a hard core outdoors man. 

Since I'm not that hard core any more I just use polyester pull tape that I got from work. It is lightweight and with a 2400 lb tinsel strength it fills in for a lot of needs. I usually have around 300' of it on my ATV and use it anywhere a rope is needed. 300' of it only takes up about a 2"x12" space


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea if got a box of mule tape I'd use it all the time as well 

-DallanC


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Not sure I'd need anything that would hold more than 550 lbs in a survival situation. And I do like being able to use the filaments from the inside if needed. I guess there is a difference in what constitutes a survival situation: are we trying to lash a tripod for a shelter or pull a Ford F150 out of a ditch?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Paracord is just fine for general use. It's what I carry for every backpacking trip and as a go to for common use/problems. 

Some of those other fibers are great but have noticeable limitations. The link is basically a generic dyneema rope. Strong stuff as long as knots aren't a priority and you don't have anything that needs protection for a dynamic load. And as was just pointed out, most of us don't need a 5000 lb rating for the purposes we carry paracord. 

Per twine and it's variations (bank line): also serves a great purpose. I just can't tolerate it on my hands for what I do in the field. Pulling 18 lbs of food 20 feet up a tree for a bear line? No thanks. I like the suppleness of paracord for knot tying as well and it doesn't eat through my attachment points like smaller lines do. 

Like every general use tool it performs good enough across the board but other specialty tools often outperform it at discrete tasks or metrics (weight, bulk, etc).


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Love Paracord! So versatile and useful. I like to make gun slings out of it, they are durable, comfortable, and versatile. Here is a great video on making them if anyone is interested. I have made a few from copying this weave style and I really like it


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I use paracord for boot laces. Always carry 25 ft or so in my pack in case of emergency, but I'm starting to switch to #36 bankline.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Idk why, but I always had trouble with laces either wearing out quickly or coming untied. I've had neither problem since I switched over to these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AK9EYJE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are ridiculously overkill for laces... but I've yet to break, fray or have them come untied out hunting / hiking.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Idk why, but I always had trouble with laces either wearing out quickly or coming untied. I've had neither problem since I switched over to these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AK9EYJE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Nice. I might get those.

Main reason I've been using paracord for boot laces, is you can pull the individual strands out for emergency cordage, and retain the shell for your boot lace. Probably overkill on the cordage on my part considering i've got 25 ft of it in my emergency kit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Nice. I might get those.
> 
> Main reason I've been using paracord for boot laces, is you can pull the individual strands out for emergency cordage, and retain the shell for your boot lace. Probably overkill on the cordage on my part considering i've got 25 ft of it in my emergency kit.


Thats a great idea for sure. Lots of good ideas in this thread. Glad we have lots of options.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that you need to be real careful with in buying paracord is that you get the cord that has the nylon strands inside of it. 

I was in a hurry one day and stopped in Sportsmans and grabbed a package of it. I didn't notice until I was out in the boonies and cut some. Inside was some kind cotton string and not the nylon cords that I expected.


----------

